# ASUS Z10PE-D16WS



## PAOLO (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi All,
I have a question that is related to FreeBSD OS but also to FreeNAS. Just posted the same Q to FreeNAS People. I have a brand new ASUS Z10PE-D16WS mobo and trying to install FreeNAS 9.10 based on FreeBSD 10.3 (RC?).  After few seconds after boot (the BSD kernel is bringing up the system) the machine just reboot -forever. The question is. Have someone try to run Free BSD 10.3 on the Z10PE mobo so far?.
I am trying to figure out what the hell is going on.
Thanks.


----------



## sidetone (Aug 7, 2016)

If it hangs on boot it can be the hardware, or a mistake in a configuration file. Try a simplified install, single user mode, or use your install cd as a live boot disc and check the logs. The /var/ logs should definately tell you if the hardware isn't supported.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 7, 2016)

Asus boards are becoming less reliable every day. They RMA do not stop to grow, most are DOA. If you still have time change, go for Supermicro.


----------



## User23 (Aug 10, 2016)

PAOLO said:


> After few seconds after boot (the BSD kernel is bringing up the system) the machine just reboot -forever. The question is. Have someone try to run Free BSD 10.3 on the Z10PE mobo so far?.



The question is, does a kernel panic occur or is the machine hard rebooting.
If no kernel panic occur, then probably the watchdog counter/timer is enabled and not recognized, so the watchdog forces the reboot.
Sorry i can not check the manual, because the Asus manual server are down again.


----------

